# L.u 776



## CurtisEliff (Jun 30, 2018)

I'm currently a non union apprentice and plan on moving to South Carolina. I want to look into joining local 776 but dont know if they have much work. Anyone on here in Local 776?
If so, do ya'll have much work as far as year round?? Or would I be better off staying non union?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Oct 19, 2014)

Yes, 776 is a very busy union. I am from 379, Charlotte, NC and know people in that area. I am union and haven't been out of work in the 5 years I have been employed in the union


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

CurtisEliff said:


> I'm currently a non union apprentice and plan on moving to South Carolina. I want to look into joining local 776 but dont know if they have much work. Anyone on here in Local 776?
> If so, do ya'll have much work as far as year round?? Or would I be better off staying non union?


Best of luck in your new endeavor.


Union is always better than non, especially when you are ready to retire.


----------



## JBrzoz00 (Nov 17, 2013)

Tons of work here in Charleston both union and non union


----------

